# Karen Markwardt



## garfield12 (23 Sep. 2009)

Hallo,
Ich suche schon ne weile nach Caps von Karen Markwardt ("Karen in Action") von KIKA. Leider hab ich keine TV-Karte (mehr) und Bilder lassen sich von ihr im Netz nur sehr wenige finden. Ich denke man braucht mind. 20 Posts um in den Request-Bereich zu kommen. Ich arbeite bereits daran. Aber vielleicht kann jemand ja schon vorher was von ihr posten. Würd mich freuen.

gruss 
garf


----------



## Buterfly (23 Sep. 2009)

Dann warte das nächste mal bis du 20 Beiträge hast und stell deine Frage dann.
*Closed*


----------

